# CaliStyle CruseNights



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Every last Sat. of the month, Cali Style Car Club holds Cruse Nights staring after 6:30pm 'til ? ... All you LowRiders bring what you got its a night to have fun for the whole family.... All Car Clubs & Solo riders are welcome, Location...
From LA- Off the 60Fwy East - exit FREDERICK/PIGEON PASS RD.
It Becomes SUNNYMEAD BLVD, event @ the Big Lots shopping center/ across the street form SunnyMead Burgers.
Los Compadres Restaurant
23655 Sunnymead Blvd, Moreno Valley... ALL HATERS STAY HOME!!!!
For Info call 909-991-5922 John
:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

A few months ago it was crackin'. I'm there.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: lets make it happen homie!


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO I SEEN THAT CLEAN ASS SILVER AND BLACK CUTLASS BREAK OFF 2 CARS AND STILL GAS HOPPING UP AND DOWN THE STREETS AND DIDNT BREAK OR BURN :worship:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cali Style does right in my old home town. MoVal. 
Do your thing, guys. One of these day, I'll drop by. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck take some pics n post them up


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: I WILL DO THAT!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Oct 25 2006, 11:53 PM~6446594
> *ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO I SEEN THAT CLEAN ASS SILVER AND BLACK CUTLASS BREAK OFF 2 CARS AND STILL GAS HOPPING UP AND DOWN THE STREETS AND DIDNT BREAK OR BURN  :worship:
> *


 :0 I REMEMBER THAT NIGHT THAT FUCKEN CUTLASS WAS NO JOKE THATS WHAT YOU CALL STRAIGHT CLOWNING...


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Who went I couldn't make it.
any pics?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks to Cali Style for there support of our cruise night last night!!

Here is there Toy Drive flyer....


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2006, 12:22 PM~6473171
> *Thanks to Cali Style for there support of our cruise night last night!!
> 
> Here is there Toy Drive flyer....
> ...


 :thumbsup: Any time man hope to see you guys at our cruise nights every last saterday of the month and our 1st Annual christmas Toy Drive.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Homie, Since you are throwing that show on Dec. 2nd will you still be having the cruise night that last Sunday of November?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Oct 30 2006, 08:32 PM~6476260
> *Hey Homie,  Since you are throwing that show on Dec. 2nd will you still be having the cruise night that last Sunday of November?
> *


Hey bro, you talking about our (GTG) cruise night or about Cali Style's show??


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Oct 30 2006, 08:32 PM~6476260
> *Hey Homie,  Since you are throwing that show on Dec. 2nd will you still be having the cruise night that last Sunday of November?
> *


Its Saterday on the 25th of November. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Oct 30 2006, 09:17 PM~6476524
> *Its Saterday on the 25th of November.  :thumbsup:
> *



So Cali Style is doing a cruise night and a show 2 Saturday's back to back!!!!

Way to Go!!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2006, 09:24 PM~6476535
> *So Cali Style is doing a cruise night and a show 2 Saturday's back to back!!!!
> 
> Way to Go!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thats right


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

http://i11.tinypic.com/34zkebp.jpg


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOPSIDE


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO I SEEN THAT CLEAN ASS SILVER AND BLACK CUTLASS BREAK OFF 2 CARS AND STILL GAS HOPPING UP AND DOWN THE STREETS AND DIDNT BREAK OR BURN http://i11.tinypic.com/34zkebp.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Oct 31 2006, 12:49 AM~6477585
> *ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO I SEEN THAT CLEAN ASS SILVER AND BLACK CUTLASS BREAK OFF 2 CARS AND STILL GAS HOPPING UP AND DOWN THE STREETS AND DIDNT BREAK OR BURN http://i11.tinypic.com/34zkebp.jpg  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 THAT SHIT IS SICK :worship:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE U GOT 2 SICK ASS SUPER CLEAN 88'S ALL O.G .


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

POST THEM 88'S UP


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 1 2006, 12:26 AM~6483344
> *POST THEM 88'S UP
> *



















:biggrin: HERE YOU GO...


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin: 
That's right!!! BIG HOMIES with lots of CRAZY RIDES...
CALI STYLE trying to keep it real ...
Lets have some fun!


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin: 
That's right!!! BIG HOMIES with lots of CRAZY RIDES...
CALI STYLE trying to keep it real ...
Lets have some fun!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SO ARE YALL RIDEN THE 25TH OF THIS MONTH


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Nov 4 2006, 05:08 PM~6504504
> *SO ARE YALL RIDEN THE 25TH OF THIS MONTH
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique santana jr_@Nov 4 2006, 03:34 PM~6504197
> *:biggrin:
> That's right!!! BIG HOMIES with lots of CRAZY RIDES...
> CALI STYLE trying to keep it real ...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

LETS RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Oct 25 2006, 06:30 PM~6444427
> *Every last Sat. of the month, Cali Style Car Club holds Cruse Nights staring after 6:30pm 'til ? ... All you LowRiders bring what you got its a night to have fun for the whole family.... All Car Clubs & Solo riders are welcome, Location...
> From LA- Off the 60Fwy East - exit FREDERICK/PIGEON PASS RD.
> It Becomes SUNNYMEAD BLVD,                      event @ the Big Lots shopping center/ across the street form SunnyMead Burgers.
> ...


WILL CHECK IT OUT..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TOP


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

counting down the days


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get ready to hop :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*get ready to cruise & hop. don't forget this is the last cruiseniught till jan"07" :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

.


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

see yoy there l-boogie


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

THIS EVENING- who's rollin'


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
TOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got back, cool spot good food!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree, all good


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

l-boogie post up the pics you took. :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

The pictures aren't really that good.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

IS THAT BIG SWANGA??? WHAT IS HE DOING WITH THAT SCREWDRIVER :0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

THERE'S ALWAYS A DJ CRACKIN'


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Hopefully today I can make it out to the G2G spot in Pomona.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THANX FOR POSTIN THE PIC OF THE LAC :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

CaliStyle Had a good turn out. It was my first time there, not a bad spot to have a cruise night. Good luck in the future...

Elusive C.C.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

no cruisenight till jan "07" :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

couple of cars hopped no 1 took any pics?
good cruise though


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 27 2006, 08:48 PM~6648484
> *couple of cars hopped no 1 took any pics?
> good cruise though
> *


 :thumbsup: yeah it was kool seen alot of clubs out, groupe,ultimate riders,the works and CERTIFIED RIDAZ were there just to name a few. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 27 2006, 07:48 PM~6648484
> *couple of cars hopped no 1 took any pics?
> good cruise though
> *


I was only able to get this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH0qoFqc-YI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiEwahtCtOg


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNId79e_aNU


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

What's up Big Uncle Don


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3yjPEA-vu4


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 28 2006, 08:08 PM~6655791
> *What's up Big Uncle Don
> *


dack at ya :biggrin:


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

for sale 1979 buick wagon hopper single pump needs battiers 14 batt rack
car runs 13's wire wheels rev suspension $1,000 email me
[email protected] for pics


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Here it is.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 30 2006, 09:03 PM~6670850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still have that donation Letter!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :
Once again thank you all who made it out to the toy drive....all the clubs and solo riders , special thanks to PAYASO for proforming as well as for the hoppers! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
more info and pics. to come...


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get ready for 07 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Oct 25 2006, 05:30 PM~6444427
> *Every last Sat. of the month, Cali Style Car Club holds Cruse Nights staring after 6:30pm 'til ? ... All you LowRiders bring what you got its a night to have fun for the whole family.... All Car Clubs & Solo riders are welcome, Location...
> From LA- Off the 60Fwy East - exit FREDERICK/PIGEON PASS RD.
> It Becomes SUNNYMEAD BLVD,                      event @ the Big Lots shopping center/ across the street form SunnyMead Burgers.
> ...


THATS RIGHT !
The 27th on this month!!!!!!!!!!
Come one come all!!!!!!!!!!!
Lets get this year started...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: get ready to bring your cars out & lets cruise :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

t


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :burn: :wave: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

2 1/2 days away!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:rofl: :wave: :angel: :thumbsup:   :


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I will try to make it out, take some pics and post them up.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's a nice CaliStyle vert that I saw at Devotions 12th Annual Picnic a while back.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

any one hopping


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Some kind of hop usually goes down.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT THERE AND CHECK IT OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Took some pics of 01/27/07

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7106767


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

yeah it was kool had a few hopps go down,good to see CERTIFIED RIDAZ out to. took a few pics


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Jan 28 2007, 03:05 AM~7107144
> *yeah it was kool had a few hopps go down,good to see CERTIFIED RIDAZ out to. took a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics DPEE366? Post them up. Nice pics BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

this is all i got batteries went dead.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:roflmao: what up gente did you like the cruise nite


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

YEAH HOMIE IT WAS FIRME OUT THERE.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

THANKS H D LOWRIDER FOR POSTING THE FLIC OF MY 62 RAG


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: seeyou next month :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

wheres the cruize at what location? when the next one ?
am down 2 row!!!! i have a feel homies from pomona that will row!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Top Dollar_@Feb 4 2007, 10:45 AM~7171258
> *wheres the cruize at what location? when the next one ?
> am down 2 row!!!!  i have a feel  homies from pomona that will row!
> *


frist page


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Oct 25 2006, 05:30 PM~6444427
> *Every last Sat. of the month, Cali Style Car Club holds Cruse Nights staring after 6:30pm 'til ? ... All you LowRiders bring what you got its a night to have fun for the whole family.... All Car Clubs & Solo riders are welcome, Location...
> From LA- Off the 60Fwy East - exit FREDERICK/PIGEON PASS RD.
> It Becomes SUNNYMEAD BLVD,                      event @ the Big Lots shopping center/ across the street form SunnyMead Burgers.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: tt tt  :rofl: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GENTE WHOS THE HEAVY HITTER IN YOUR AREA BRO :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: tt :cheesy: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Feb 1 2007, 04:18 PM~7150194
> *THANKS H D LOWRIDER FOR POSTING THE FLIC OF MY 62 RAG
> *


No prob man, nice ride.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get ready on feb 24th :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:

Here are a few pics.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=314929&st=0


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

WAS THERE NE HOPN???????????????????????


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: theres always somebody hopping :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

and always keeping the lowrider life alive!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

whats dueces wild :biggrin: :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Feb 10 2007, 06:05 PM~7228134
> *WAS THERE NE HOPN???????????????????????
> *


there is always hopin my batteries went dead and i didnt get any pics,but i got extras this week i ll be ready. koolaid got knocked off last month by a street car a cutlas . see you there 2-24-07 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: tt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get ready :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Who went where's the pics?


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

i didnt go , guess no one took any :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

I SEEN MANIACOS C.C THEY HAD 6 CARS


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I went out Saturday and I got there too late afterwards. I showed up, but everyone was getting ready to bail. I don't have any pics either.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

HOW MANY CARS CAME OUT AND HOW WAS THE HOPPING ACTION???


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

THERES WASNT TO MUCH HOPPING GOING ON BUT THERE WAS A FEW NICE CARS OUT THERE.....


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

i just saw a white s-10 blazer hopping and doingsome high as 3 wheels on air bags,but he left early


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

there where a few cars hopping 2 regal i mean 3 . 1 broke is bottom a arm & 2 cuties see u guys next month :biggrin: hopefully more hoppers come out


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

to any one that comes out to our cruise nites , please no burn out we don't want to be shut down . we worked to hard to get it where its at thank you puro aztlan! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 27 2007, 09:28 PM~7369014
> *to any one that comes out to our cruise nites , please no burn out we don't want to be shut down . we worked to hard to get it where its at thank you puro aztlan! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT'S TRUE IT'S FIRME SPOT BUT IT WON'T LAST LONG WITH ALL THE BURN OUTS. THE COPS SEEM TO BE COOL FOR NOW LETS TRY TO KEEP IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt  :biggrin: :thumbsup: lets do this


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

wats up So Cal homies?? i need a little help locating a good mariachi in the san bernardino area to play for an hour or two. pm me and let me know of anything, gracias.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------

